# snow accum. totals



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello,
I am trying to find a web site that list past dates snow fall totals. The only thing that I have found was through the national weather service but that was for today, nothing for past dates.
Any help would be great.
Thanks
Adam


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=grr

Pick Preliminary Monthly Climate Data
Pick Lansing
Pick Archived Data
Pick your month


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

How would I get that site to work for Rochester, MN?


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Eronningen;715551 said:


> How would I get that site to work for Rochester, MN?


http://www.weather.gov/climate/index.php?wfo=arx

Same steps.


----------

